# Packery Channel



## zuhmann (Jul 13, 2004)

I looking for some quick tips if yall don't mind in the department of which bait, presentation of bait, surf or channel side, and closer to the gulf or the bridge. 

Thanks for the help
Zuhmann


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Answered in your TFF post...


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*tips*

Lemon rig, fish it 7 feet down, channel side, live shrimp, north jetty fish close to the gulf. Jason Slocum


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What is a "Lemon Rig"?


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

3 way swivle: one to main line, one to hook, one to lemon float (lemon juice bottle filled partially with water so you can cast it and it floats). Great rig for jetty fishing. Jason Slocum


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice what type of fish are you catching with this?


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Nice what type of fish are you catching with this?


It's used for fishing down close to the rocks or on any bottom where your rig will get caught up really easy like at a jetties. The guys with the funny pointy hats uses a very simular rig down at the Surfside jetties to catch everything from Specs to Sheephead. They are very effective with them.


----------



## Damo (Aug 24, 2005)

This is the way I have always seen it:
http://socalangling.tripod.com/rigging/id6.html

Take a black 3-way swivel. Tie a 4 1/2 foot length of line to one of swivels. Get an empty plastic lemon juice bottle, the kind shaped like a fat yellow lemon. Take the cap off. Tie the first drop around the the bottom of the threads. Replace the cap securely. 
Tie another 4 1/2 foot length of line to one of the two remaining open swivels. This drop will be used for your hook. Some folks use a split shot or two a foot or so above the hook when using live shrimp. 
Tie your fishing line to the remaining open swivel. 
The lemon bottle may then be partially filled with water to give you some weight to cast with and to adjust the buoyancy of the lemon bottle. 
What happens is you can now cast with 2 four and a half foot drops hanging but the bait will be 9 feet underwater after it is cast. Also, your fishing line is connected to the swivel that is 4 1/2 feet underwater and directly connected through the three way swivel to your hook drop giving you a more direct connection to the fish that hopefully tries to pull your rod out of your hand. 
Note: adjust the length of your two drops according to the desired depth of the bait. Also, don't rule out small pinfish as bait as you can catch them by the rocks on a sabiki rig or a small jig tipped with shrimp or a piece of Fishbite dipped by the rocks at your feet under a baby popping cork. Off of one hook, on to another. 
There may be better bait but I have caught trout and reds both doing this and pinfish are plentiful during the warm months. 
Damo


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I was trying to give you green for the info on lemon rigs and I think I hit the wrong button because it shows you with a bunch of red dots for your profile reputation. I am so sorry about that and wish I could undo it somehow. It was not intentional and I thank you for the information you posted on the rigs. I will send a note to Monte and see if there is anyway to undo it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I was trying to give you green for the info on lemon rigs and I think I hit the wrong button because it shows you with a bunch of red dots for your profile reputation. I am so sorry about that and wish I could undo it somehow. It was not intentional and I thank you for the information you posted on the rigs. I will send a note to Monte and see if there is anyway to undo it.


I hit him with a green and offset it. No worries.


----------



## zuhmann (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info again!


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Damo said:


> This is the way I have always seen it:
> http://socalangling.tripod.com/rigging/id6.html
> 
> Take a black 3-way swivel. Tie a 4 1/2 foot length of line to one of swivels. Get an empty plastic lemon juice bottle, the kind shaped like a fat yellow lemon. Take the cap off. Tie the first drop around the the bottom of the threads. Replace the cap securely.
> ...


You got it right Damo...
The leader to the lemon and leader to your hook should be about the same. You can cast a 8 foot leader that is the lenght for 4 feet.


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

All of what they say is good info. Use a top water at day break right along the rocks, chanel side. Usualy this time of year gulf side is full of weed.
You can wade the back side of the packery. Enter back by the Port A bridge and wade towrds Corpus. I wade back near the circle K that leads to the holiday inn. when you are accross forom the island house that shoreline lets you wade all back thru there. 
Good luck


----------

